

Show HN: Recieve an email alert as soon the Nexus 4 is available. - hayksaakian
http://canibuyanexus4.info

======
shdon
Cute idea. But does it take into account the country from which I sign up?
It's not available in this country (The Netherlands) at all atm. Does your
site only check US availability?

~~~
hayksaakian
the main product is the us nexus 4, but so long as the netherlands has a
specific url for it's nexus 4 you should be able to add it at

canibuyanexus4.info/products/new

and subscribe to that

~~~
shdon
I think they use an IP check for that. Right now, when I go to that same URL,
I see "Sorry! Devices on Google Play is not available in your country yet.",
whereas my friend in Germany sees that it's not available (or rather: sold
out).

~~~
hayksaakian
interesting. i'm not at all sure how google play determines locale, is there a
region where the n4 is not sold out, so that i may compare the behavior?

~~~
shdon
I don't think there is. Given the interest that was shown throughout the
world, I'm sure that if any region had a surplus supply, demand from other
regions would already have gobbled it up.

------
hayksaakian
Repo @

<https://github.com/hayksaakian/canibuyit>

------
magstr
Great! Thank you :-)

